# Off the Grid land in Sacramento



## seeking existence (Aug 24, 2015)

_*Seeking partners for Off Grid Living on land in rural Sacramento:*_

I'm not sure if this is the most fitting place to put this thread, but I felt what I wanted to write fit best under 'alternative housing' and possibly under 'squatting" but I'm putting it here first. 

I posted this first under the Housing section of Sacramento Craigslist and I'm basically copying and pasting what I wrote there to here. The gist is pretty simple, I'm getting some undeveloped land to live off-the-grid and wondering if there are any people near or far interested in living on/off the land as well. Interested individuals can respond to the thread, on the site private messaging system, or email me at [email protected] or call/text me at 916 623 5512 or 916 426 8887

What I posted on craigslist (http://sacramento.craigslist.org/roo/5187918173.html):

I will be getting some undeveloped land soon in the outskirts of Sacramento (couple acres) with the intent of living off the grid and growing my own food, possibly raising some chickens and other small animals. The land will be rural enough to not be bothered by city code people and nosy/noisy neighbors, but close enough to the city so that you could drive into the city under 15-20 minutes. If there is anyone around the county or northern California who is interested also in living off grid, feel free to contact me. I wish I could have interested individuals live off the land for free, but I would ask for a small rent fee of around $100-$175/month* ($200 tops) depending on how much land you need and if you need to use any utilities - of course, being off the grid, this means, electricity from my solar and gas generators and water from my water well system.

You can live off the land either temporarily or long term. Just give me a heads up whenever you want to move in or out. I'm a really chill, laid back and down to earth person, and I don't care of what you do or what your motives are for living off the land - be it wanting to experience simple back-to-earth off grid living, wanting to live away from the rat race that is capitalism, or simply needing a temporary cheap place to live, whatever. I don't mind if you drink or smoke. The only thing I would ask is that any use of hard drugs be used far off the property (though I would really prefer it that interested individuals do not use any hard drugs at all). I would also request that you be mindful of the land and try to be responsible and ecological. After all, we are all travelers on this Earth and facing our own struggles, be it large or small, and I think it's better to go at it together with solidarity and support rather than to go at it alone. As the old African proverb goes, "if you want to go fast, go alone. If you want to go far, go together"

If you are interested or have any questions, feel free to email me or call/text me. Please tell me a little bit about yourself if possible - a few sentences would do - you can write about who you are, what you enjoy doing, what your plans are, what your hopes and dreams are, anything on your mind really. The writing about yourself part would be greatly appreciated but is not mandatory.

A little about myself: I am a (eccentric) guy in my mid 20's. I graduated from UC Berkeley in 2010, majoring in the social sciences. I like to talk about and make philosophy, art, and music. I love the philosophies of Thoreau and Marx, amongst many others. I enjoy traveling as I believe it widens and enriches one's experiences and world view; I have visited many states in the United States and have also been to countries in Asia. I have put traveling on hiatus for now to experiment with living off the land, but I plan to travel more in the near future. I also love to cook (worked as one a few years back) and like creating new culinary experiments and ethnic fusions. I write songs and sing and played in a band briefly in college, and would like to get back to making music in the near future as well. However, my main focus now is experimenting with living off the land as our ancestors have since time immemorial. At the same time, I am also very interested in science and new technologies, so I am trying to dialectically merge the old and new to find harmonious living in the 21st century. I am very open minded and love to hear other people's adventures and stories and try to help my fellow human beings as much as I can.

Keywords: off grid, land, cheap land, tiny house, homesteading, urban farm, homeless, anarchism, communism, peace, love, freedom... (what other keywords should I put here for better search visibility?)

*I understand that there will likely be people responding to my post in search of an inexpensive place to live (like a safe space to put a tent or car) due to their financial or living situation rather than the interest of living off grid and off the land. I know because I've lived through such periods in my own life. As such, if need be, I am willing to adjust the rent on a sliding scale to accommodate your financial circumstances. If so, please show me some kind of income statement, SSI, SSDI, VA, physician's note, money from friends, parents or trust - a written letter with contact info will suffice.

Thanks for reading, and all the best!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 24, 2015)

sounds pretty cool. i'm not currently looking to stay anywhere, but i've been tossing around the idea of doing a book that explores theses kinds of living arrangements around the usa and abroad. mostly off grid living like you describe... this wouldn't be until sometime next year (already working on a different book this year) so it would be neat if i could stop by and say hi sometime


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 24, 2015)

I also tweeted and facebooked this so hopefully more people will see it. good luck!


----------



## Kal (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Aug 24, 2015)

I may check in with you by this fall or winter. I am soon to be heading west.
It's vague for me to say that and nothing more but Yea. 
Plus I like the cut of your Jib. You seem like a straight up cool person.


----------



## Brother X (Aug 24, 2015)

I live in CenCal so keep us up to date and I may swing by and say hi sometime.


----------



## Backswash (Aug 28, 2015)

When do you think you will have the land?


----------



## socialimg (Feb 22, 2017)

i'm interested! i know this was posted awhile back but i'm looking for a place like this


----------

